
Show HN: Uber Web Interface Scrapper for Trip Data Analysis - Link-
https://github.com/Link-/uber_data
======
ummjackson
Nice!! I did something similar as a side project a few months back, but
browser-based: [http://ummjackson.github.io/uber-data-
extractor/](http://ummjackson.github.io/uber-data-extractor/)

~~~
Link-
Awesome! I never actually thought of that.. I think the next step is to focus
more on the analytics part and extracting interesting insight. That's where
the actual value is imho.

------
caseysoftware
Is this information you can't get via their API?

~~~
Link-
So far, yes. Their API is geared towards allowing developers to provide
services on top their offering (On-Demand delivery and whatnot). I have a
hunch that they will never release analytics for their riders. It's not a
priority and it doesn't drive more business.

